# Alimentar ventilador 12v con 18v.



## micropepe (Jun 30, 2011)

Buenas tardes,

dispongo de un voltaje de 18v para alimentar un ventilador de 12v, quiero regular la velocidad de ese ventilador mediante un PWM, y se me ocurre hacer un PWM que llege solo hasta el 66% para ello (18v x 66% = 12v).

Lo que me preocupa es si podria resultar dañado el ventilador por darle pulsos de 18v.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Selkir (Jun 30, 2011)

¿Por qué no usas una resistencia limitadora para bajar esos 6V?, ¿o usar un regulador de tensión 7812?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2011)

Se queman a los 24 o 30 Vdc según el modelo.

A 18 V dan un viento bárbaro y hacen un ruido a turbina


----------



## Naders150 (Jun 30, 2011)

Calcula la resistencia con una ley llamada la ley de ohm y ya


----------



## micropepe (Jun 30, 2011)

Lo de poner un regulador o una resistencia es una opción, pero yo quiero saber si pasa algo por ponerle un PWM de 18v, cuando el ciclo de trabajo esté al 66% el voltaje equivalente o valor de cc seria 12v.

Por lo que dice DOSMETROS si se puede hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2011)

micropepe dijo:


> quiero saber si pasa algo por ponerle un PWM de 18v, cuando el ciclo de trabajo esté al 66% el voltaje equivalente o valor de cc seria 12v.


 

Si                                                            .


----------



## micropepe (Jun 30, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si                                                            .



Vale, y que es lo que ocurre, ¿que se puede dañar el ventilador?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2011)

No ¿por que? y podés regularle la velocidad variando el ciclo del PWM


----------



## jorger (Jun 30, 2011)

Limita el ciclo de trabajo al 66% de alguna forma (por accidente puedes ponerlo al 100%), y cero problemas.
Puede trabajar perfectamente con 18v, el problema es el ruido como menciona DOSMETROS y que aunque no se queme, acortas bastante su vida útil.
Un saludo.


----------



## micropepe (Jun 30, 2011)

OK jorger y DOSMETROS, eso es lo que necesitaba saber para el diseño, gracias por todo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 30, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Limita el ciclo de trabajo al 66% de alguna forma (por accidente puedes ponerlo al 100%), y cero problemas.
> Puede trabajar perfectamente con 18v, el problema es el ruido como menciona DOSMETROS y que aunque no se queme, acortas bastante su vida útil.
> Un saludo.



¿Le acorta la vida a pesar de estar trabajando con una media de 12v?

Obviamente, la frecuencia con la que trabaje debera ser lo suficientemente alta, como para no tener un pico de 18v mucho tiempo sobre el cooler.


----------



## jorger (Jul 1, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Le acorta la vida a pesar de estar trabajando con una media de 12v?
> 
> Obviamente, la frecuencia con la que trabaje debera ser lo suficientemente alta, como para no tener un pico de 18v mucho tiempo sobre el cooler.


Me has entendido mal.
Si pone el ciclo de trabajo al 100% al coooler le está llegando 18v contínuos, o no?
Por eso digo que con 18v no se quema pero se acorta su vida útil.


----------



## Tekler (Jul 1, 2011)

Lo mejor una resistencia.

Lo siguiente mejor una regulador de tension, y lo pones enfrente del ventilador para tener refrigeracion brutal y que no se queme.

Lo del PWM es complicarse la vida por amor al arte. 

Digo yo eh... que no soy el mas indicado para hablar de complicaciones de vida :-D


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 1, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Me has entendido mal.
> Si pone el ciclo de trabajo al 100% al coooler le está llegando 18v contínuos, o no?
> Por eso digo que con 18v no se quema pero se acorta su vida útil.



A ok.



> Lo mejor una resistencia.
> 
> Lo siguiente mejor una regulador de tension, y lo pones enfrente del ventilador para tener refrigeracion brutal y que no se queme.
> 
> ...



El problema de hacer eso, es que estas refrigerando agregando ademas de un cooler, una estufa, sin mencionar el derroche de energia que haces.

La corriente de un cooler de 12v de Pc, estara cerca de los 250mA, ¿que potencia necesita esa resistencia si tengo que bajar de 18v a 12v?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 1, 2011)

hay que hacer la cuenta. 18-12=6v * 0,25A = 1,5W aprox. Y el valor seria 6v/0,25A=24ohms.
Igual me gusta mas el pwm jaja
Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> hay que hacer la cuenta. 18-12=6v * 0,25A = 1,5W aprox. Y el valor seria 6v/0,25A=24ohms.
> Igual me gusta mas el pwm jaja
> Saludos.



Ya se... pero queria que lo calcule el, para que se de cuenta que esta metiendo una mini estufa de 1,5W en el lugar que pretende refrigerar.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 1, 2011)

ah, parezco sheldon de the big bang theory que no entiende el sarcasmo jajaja.


----------



## Tekler (Jul 1, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> A ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no me referia a añadir un cooler, me referia a que si queres controlar un ventilador pongas el regulador enfrente de dicho ventilador, asi de paso, lo refrigeras... :-D

no soy ningun experto, pero creo que para calcular el valor de una resistencia en funcion de la caida de tension deseada se usa la ley de Ohm R=V/I, asique R=6v (que quieres que caigan)/0,25A...= 24Ohm

No?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tekler dijo:


> Yo no me referia a añadir un cooler, me referia a que si queres controlar un ventilador pongas el regulador enfrente de dicho ventilador, asi de paso, lo refrigeras... :-D
> 
> no soy ningun experto, pero creo que para calcular el valor de una resistencia en funcion de la caida de tension deseada se usa la ley de Ohm R=V/I, asique R=6v (que quieres que caigan)/0,25A...= 24Ohm
> 
> No?



Va de nuevo.... si agregas una resistencia como bien dijo arriba Cyborg16, la misma debera disipar 1,5W en *calor*. 

Con lo cual, cuando dijiste:



> Lo mejor una resistencia.
> 
> Lo siguiente mejor una regulador de tension, y lo pones enfrente del ventilador para tener refrigeracion brutal y que no se queme.
> 
> ...



Sabiendo que necesitas una resistencia de 1,5W (no importa su valor resistivo), no te parece que no solo estas agregando una fuente de calor (que va en contramano con la refrigeracion que buscas con el cooler), sino que ademas esos 1,5W es una perdida de energia para tu fuente (si analizas, el cooler de 12v y 250mA => Pcooler=3W, fijate que tu fuente necesitaria 4,5W y 1/3 es para tu resistencia).

En cambio con PWM, te evitas esa fuente de calor que implicaba la resistencia y ademas no derrochas 1,5W (solo le pedis 3W a tu fuente).

Poner un regulador de tension tambien implica una disipacion de 1,5w.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2011)

haaaaaaa...........a mi a veces me pasa esto mismo :
estoy haciendo un trabajito con varias cosas y todo bien, avanza perfecto..........
y luego me tardo 3 dias en decidir como solucionar una boludez tremenda como esto .....


----------



## julian403 (Dic 21, 2014)

Les comento, dispongo de estos ventiladores de 12 [V], el problema es que tengo una fuente de alimentación de 33 [V] DC. Veo que la resistencia del ventilador es algo así como variable porque lo que tengo pensado es hacer un divisor de tensión con una resistencia y el mismo. He intentado medir la resistencia del ventilador para calcularle la resistencia para el divisor pero observo que para diferentes niveles de tensión (12 [V] , 5[V] y 3.3 [V]) hay diferentes niveles de resistencia DC. ¿Qué puedo hacer? Aunque la corriente disminuye (12[V] con 0.18 [A] , 5[V] con 0.08 [A] y 3[V] con 0.06[A]) no es lineal la relación V-I

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 21, 2014)

Usá como dato la corriente del ventilador.

Supongamos que pide 200mA a 12V:

[LATEX]V_{Rlimitadora}=33v-12v=21v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{limitadora}=\frac{V_{Rlimitadora}}{I_{carga}}= \frac{21v}{200mA}=105 \Omega[/LATEX]

Valores comerciales 100Ohms o 120Ohms.

Pero........... ¿y la potencia?

[LATEX]P_{Rlimitadora}= V_{Rlimitadora}.I_{carga}=4,2W[/LATEX]

O sea que debería ser una de 5W.

Una alternativa más amigable con el ambiente sería usar un PWM con un duty al 36%, podrías usar el circuito del 555 de pablin que usa un mosfet a la salida y un pote para ajustar el duty.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 21, 2014)

Hola a todos , ?? que tal enplear para esa tarea un regulador 7812 o mismo un 7815 asi lo ventilador anda mas valiente ??
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 21, 2014)

Pero habría que poner un lindo disipador, sería muy caro.


----------



## julian403 (Dic 22, 2014)

Igualmente si quiero que al ventilador consuma menos de 200 [mA] ,  en realidad a este le apliqué 12 [V] y consumía 180 [mA] pero rendondiemolo a 200 [mA]. Por ejemplo quiero que consuma la mitad 100[mA].  Para que no me pida mucha corriente de la fuente que la tengo medio justa. 

¿Hago el mismo cálculo cosmefulanito? 

Saludos.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 22, 2014)

Ley de Hom:

R=V/I
R=12V/100mA
R=120Ω


----------



## julian403 (Dic 22, 2014)

Pero para calcular la resistencia R=12V / 100mA esos 12 son los que caen en la resistencia, no en el conjunto resistencia en serie con el ventilador.

Tengo 33V en la fuente, lo que implica que 

Vresistecia= 33 - 12 = 21 V 

R= 21V / 0.1A = 210 ohms. 

Ahi si no.

como dije antes el ventilador es un elemento no lineal. Y se trabaja igual que un diodo, por ejemplo en un conjunto en serie de diodo+resistencia, la caida en el diodo es siempre 0.7 V (diodo rectificador), es decir, al parecer en estas configuraciones los elementos no lineales imponen su caida de tensión.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 22, 2014)

En 12v el motor irá a 200mA (o al valor de 180mA que mencionaste).

Vas a tener que jugar con el ventilador un poco bajandole la tensión, hasta dar con la corriente que buscás,  por ej. si con 5V pide 80mA, con 6v mas o menos debería pedirte 100mA (comprobalo con una fuente a esa tensión, como hiciste con 5v).

Entonces con esos datos:

Vcooler=6v, Icooler=100mA => recalculás la resistencia como hice arriba.

Tené en cuenta que la potencia del cooler cae bastante => P2=6v*100mA vs P1=12v*180mA.


----------



## opamp (Dic 22, 2014)

Al colocar la R y limitamos el amperaje, a lo mejor, el ventilador no es capaz de arrancar, efectivamente tiene que hacer pruebas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Pero habría que poner un lindo disipador, sería muy caro.


Bueno ?? que tal entonses un conversor dc/dc con rendimento de 90% ??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 22, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno ?? que tal entonses un conversor dc/dc con rendimento de 90% ??



Simplemente con usar algún PWM se consigue algo parecido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Simplemente con usar algún PWM se consigue algo parecido.


!!!Si de plenissimo acuerdo pero mismo asin es dispendioso!!! , yo aun prefiro lo regulador 7812 o 7815 plegado en la caja de modo dicipar su caloria.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 23, 2014)

Unos diodos servirían? Unos 9 para tener 6.3V de caída? Digo, para que complicarse con resistencias y PWM si con los diodos podría bastar.

Salu2!


----------



## julian403 (Dic 23, 2014)

Listo probaré y les comento. Igual Domonation Corporation la caida de 6 debe ser en el cooler y no en los demás componentes, ahí tendrían que caer 27. 

Igual me parece raro el comportamiento no lineal del cooler. Pensando que es un motor de continua pero bue.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 23, 2014)

julian403 dijo:


> Listo probaré y les comento. Igual Domonation Corporation la caida de 6 debe ser en el cooler y no en los demás componentes, ahí tendrían que caer 27.
> 
> Igual me parece raro el comportamiento no lineal del cooler. Pensando que es un motor de continua pero bue.


Hola caro julian403 , desmantele un tipo deses y mire con atencción  adentro del , hay un circuito electronico oscilador con transistores .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## FrenouxDiego (Dic 23, 2014)

Podrias usar un zener de 6,2 v 1W y el ventilador te consumiria los 100ma
La resistencia de polarizacion la calculas asi:
RZ= Vt - Vz / Iz
"Resistencia de polarización = Voltaje total menos voltaje zener, dividido por los amperios del zener"
Te quedaria asi:
Rz = 33 - 6,2/ 0.02 = 1340 ohms
Un valor comercial seria 1,2K o 1,5K


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 23, 2014)

A ver, ¿proponés esto?:







Y obviamente colocar a la salida el cooler.

¿Te parece que puede funcionar?

No inventen nada raro, o pone una simple resistencia (y disipa como loco) o hace algo más complejo y mejor como poner un PWM y no solo consume menos, sino que *no agrega una estufa* al sistema que necesita refrigerar (eso es lo importante)


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 23, 2014)

Y pregunto, para qué se complican con resistencias si aprovechando la caída de varios diodos se ajusta la tensión, y sin disipar calor a lo loco, además, un ventilador de 12V no te consume más de 500mA, es más, no pasa de 1W de consumo.

No le veo utilidad desperdiciar energía en forma de calor por resistencias, además, no provocaría una caída de tensión, sólo limitación de corriente


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 23, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Y pregunto, para qué se complican con resistencias si aprovechando la caída de varios diodos se ajusta la tensión,



Me parece más sencillo poner una resistencia que 9 diodos en serie.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> *y sin disipar calor a lo loco*



¿Seguro?, me parece que no estás respetando la conservación de la energía, verificá eso.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> además, un ventilador de 12V no te consume más de 500mA, es más, no pasa de 1W de consumo.



Originalmente => 180mA*12v=2,16W



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> No le veo utilidad desperdiciar energía en forma de calor por resistencias, además, no provocaría una caída de tensión, sólo limitación de corriente



No es así, tanto la solución de la resistencia como la de los diodos provocan la misma perdida de energía.

El PWM o un conversor DC/DC switching son las alternativas para evitar ese consumo en exceso.

*Editado:*

¿Por qué 9 diodos? ¿los querés poner en paralelo con la carga? no se porque pensé que los querías poner en serie, pero no dá ni a palos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 23, 2014)

> Me parece más sencillo poner una resistencia que 9 diodos en serie.



Aquí el problema es la disipación de calor de la resistencia, pero bueno, sería mejor entonces el PWM, más eficiencia, pero con mayor complejidad.



> ¿Seguro?, me parece que no estás respetando la conservación de la energía, verificá eso.



Lo tendré en cuenta 



> Originalmente => 180mA*12v=2,16W



Entonces los ventiladores que tengo me mienten, todos no "pasan del watt" y todos son de 12V, por eso me basé en que no consumen más de 1W.

Se me ocurre algo, porqué no un convertidor Buck, a transistores para no usar circuitos especiales o el 555+regulador.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 23, 2014)

Con este circuito Pablin se resuelve fácil con PWM (m es el motor):







Solo agregaría una resistencia en un extremo del pote para limitar el duty al 36%.


----------



## jreyes (Dic 23, 2014)

Un espejo de corriente. Los transistores son baratos y el potenciómetro también los es. Acá en Chile esto no debe costar más de 1 dólar estadounidense y el espacio que ocupa es mínimo.



Saludos!


----------



## analogico (Dic 24, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Aquí el problema es la disipación de calor de la resistencia



si usas diodos
 el calor sale por los diodos 

son 21v o sea 30 diodos 

pasando 200ma a 0,7 V son 0,14W perdidos en calor por diodo
eso se multiplica  por 30 y da  4,2 W 
exactamente el mismo resultado de usar resistencias  del mensaje 22 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/983826/ _


 ----------
 otra solucion es usar otra fuente que si sea de 12V , para el ventilador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 24, 2014)

Por que no usan una resistencia y listo????
Con las otras soluciones sale mas caro el collar que el perro!!!!


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 24, 2014)

Selkir dijo:


> ¿Por qué no usas una resistencia limitadora para bajar esos 6V?, ¿o usar un regulador de tensión 7812?



Para no abrir otro tema esto es un regulador de esos ¿no? Como pone el "KA"7812. ahora lo pongo en la foto.
Seguramente lo recicle de una fuente de alimentación o algo, lo encontre entre mis transistores. )

Es para rectificar 20v dc a 12v para un ventilador de mi amplificador. Ya que el ventilador es de 12volt 0,25amp.

alguien me puede poner una guia de como se conectaria este regulador.

Ahora tengo puesto dos resistencias que en total dan 80 Ohm y me bajan el voltaje a menos de 12 pero se calientan mucho no me gusta y estéticamente queda feo. 

A ver si con este regulador ya que tiene un disipador no se caliente tanto y quede mejor. Ya que el calor de disipación seria 5w aproximados.

Bueno muchas gracias a todos. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2014)

Igual que cualquier Lm7812 , busca el datasheet o el Google

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...&sa=X&ei=iNSaVP_eFomdNsKJhMgL&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Igual que cualquier Lm7812 , busca el datasheet o el Google
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...&sa=X&ei=iNSaVP_eFomdNsKJhMgL&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ



Oki muchas gracias jejej al final con lo poco que se de electronica lo he deducido, y me ha funcionado, el ampli saca 18v DC rectificado y poniedo el fan al transistor rectificador lo baje a 12v DC.

Ya no tendre problemas con las resistencias ya que se me quemo, Y así alargo la vida de mi ventilador.  ajajaj... 

Y ya para cuando le suba más potencia hasta los 24v no tendre que cambiar nada... 
Que no creo ya que el ampli ya me da suficiente potencia como esta. Y ahora el calor ya no es un problema ya que con el disipador que tiene ni se va a calentar.  ) 

Muchisimas gracias ;-)


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 24, 2014)

Ya lo termine, por fin... ahora por si alguna vez me da por aumentar la potencia al amplificador ya solo tengo que hacer eso...

Le puse el rectificador de corriente 7812, ahora va de lujo <3 muchisimas gracias 

Feliz navidad a todos ;-) 

Lo rectifique como dice en la siguiente foto pero sin ponerle esos condensadores.


PD: le puse un pasamuros al rectificador para que no pase la corriente por el disipador, ya que me podria producir un corto si tocara el tornillo con el cual lo puse. Así que ya sin problemas


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 24, 2014)

brucelee2 dijo:
			
		

> Y ya para cuando le suba más potencia hasta los 24v no tendre que cambiar nada...



Cuando le subas a 24v, tal vez tengas que cambiarle el disipador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 24, 2014)

Una possible salida es armar ese dicipador de modo el recibir tanbien lo flujo de aire del proprio ventilador.


----------



## julian403 (Dic 24, 2014)

Les comento que lo que implementé son dos resistencias de 120 ohms (es lo que tenía a mano) de 2 vatios en serie, y en serie con el cooler, circulando por la rama 0.11[A] y cayendo 6.35 [V] en el ventilador. Algo simple y eficaz.

Saludos.


----------



## FrenouxDiego (Dic 25, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> A ver, ¿proponés esto?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No invente nada raro la resistencia de polarizacion es para que el zener al entrar en punto de ruptura inverso (6,2V) no se caliente a lo loco y se queme
Aca hay en el foro hay PWM para ventiladores
Igual sino podes usar un 555 en astable y en la salida un trasistor de media potencia como el TIP41


----------



## juanyyy (Dic 25, 2014)

perdon, no se si alguien lo dijo, pero si pones un zener de 9.1v en serie al ventilador no anda?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 25, 2014)

FrenouxDiego dijo:


> No invente nada raro la resistencia de polarizacion es para que el zener al entrar en punto de ruptura inverso (6,2V) no se caliente a lo loco y se queme



Resulta más sencillo usar una resistencia para conseguir lo mismo, ¿no te parece?. No le encuentro mucho sentido regular tensión sobre un motor, salvo que los "33v" sean muy malos.

Pero volviendo sobre el circuito que mencionás:



			
				FrenouxDiego dijo:
			
		

> Rz =  1340 ohms



Si se desean 100mA de carga y mi fuente es de 33v, ¿cómo hacés?

VRz=100mA*1340 ohms=134v 

En realidad tu cálculo debería ser:

Izenner=Ipol+Icarga=20mA+100mA=120mA

Rz = (33v - 6,2v)/ 0,12A = 223 ohms (redondeamos en 220Ohms)

PRz= 0,12A^2*220Ohms = 3,16W

Pz-max=6,2v*0,12A= 744mW (1W)

Necesitas una resistencia de 220Ohms de 4 o 5W y un zener de 6,2v de 1W.



juanyyy dijo:


> perdon, no se si alguien lo dijo, pero si pones un zener de 9.1v en serie al ventilador no anda?



Para 33v debería ser mayor, pero el problema es la potencia de ese zener.


----------



## juanyyy (Dic 25, 2014)

o un zener del valor que quieras, dije 9.1v por decir un valor


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 25, 2014)

El zener deberá ser de 3w para arriba. Creo que es más barato una resistencia, además el zener en serie ya no cumple la función de regulador, sino que es un especie de restador constante de tensión.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 25, 2014)

Madre mía cuantas vueltas para lo mismo...

-sencillo:resistencia. Se tira energía a quilos
-complicado: pwm por ejemplo con 555. Es mas eficiente y en un momento dado permitiría hacer una cierta regulación por temperatura etc...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 25, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> *Madre mía cuantas vueltas para lo mismo...*
> 
> -sencillo:resistencia. Se tira energía a quilos
> -complicado: pwm por ejemplo con 555. Es mas eficiente y en un momento dado permitiría hacer una cierta regulación por temperatura etc...



Tranquilo... respire hondo... 

Para que hacerla fácil si nos podemos complicar.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 25, 2014)

Eso es verdad .
Este foro se podría llamar:
Www.paraquecomprarlosialmontarloyosalemascaroycuestamastrabajo.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 25, 2014)

Bueno de modo a criar mas "celeumas cisaneas dos santos" ?? que tal conectar los dos ventiladores en serie de modo que els ande a 24 Voltios ( 12 + 12 Voltios) y la diferenza  de 9 voltios quitamos con una resistencia serie de 47 Ohmios X 3 W ??.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 25, 2014)

Jajaj, le tenés bronca a la pobre resistencia. 

Si tiene dos ventiladores, bienvenido. Como dato, en mi fuente regulable, hice algo parecido, incluso controlado por PWM en función de la ºT para regular la velocidad.







Pero, tenía un detalle que mencionó *opamp*, si el duty era muy bajo, uno de los coolers no arrancaba y molestaba al otro, como solución, aumentar el duty mínimo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 25, 2014)

De plenissimo acuerdo que si un ventilador no arranca ese molesta lo otro que estas en serie , asi una possible salida para ese problema  es agregar resistores de equalización en paralelo con cada ventilador tal igual como quando conectamos capacitores electroliticos en serie , los resistores paralelos con cada elemento hacen un dibisor de tensión por dos .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## opamp (Dic 25, 2014)

La navidad ha hecho milagros!!!,... Se ponen en serie,(los ventiladores deben ser idénticos), pongo 4 enseriados para fuentes de telefonía,(48VDC).
Si ponemos resistencia para reducir el V menos del nominal , es probable que no haya suficiente I de arranque, un zener es más apropiado y con el doble, (mejor el triple), de la Inominal, en unas fuentes de 18VDC le coloco un ventilador de 12V/5W(412mA) un zener de 3.9V/5W sin resistencia alguna, inicialmente pensé que el zener no soportaría los 18V iniciales pero no fué así, siempre se aprende algo nuevo!!!.
Daniel no es necesario r de ecualización , al menos nunca las necesité.
Felices Fiestas!!!


----------

